# Wie kann ich das Abo kündigen?



## tommy-n (7. November 2007)

*Wie kann ich das Abo kündigen?*

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne mein Abo der PCGH kündigen, kann allerdings keinen Brief und keine Rechnung mehr finden.

Könnte mir also bitte jemand sagen an welche Adresse ich die Kündigung schicken muss? Dann wäre mir sehr geholfen. Kündigungsfrist ist ja 6 Wochen vor Ende des Bezugszeitraumes soweit ich gelesen habe.

Ich habe ein 1-Jahres Prämien-Abo, was ich allerdings kündige, da ich nächstes Jahr ein halbes Jahr nicht in Deutschland bin und mir das deswegen nichts nützt.

Also, danke schonmal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## xrayde (7. November 2007)

*AW: Wie kann ich das Abo kündigen?*

Hier:

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=060101

computec@csj.de


----------



## tommy-n (7. November 2007)

*AW: Wie kann ich das Abo kündigen?*

Ah danke, genau die Seite hatte ich eigentlich gesucht :sm_B-):.


----------



## xrayde (7. November 2007)

*AW: Wie kann ich das Abo kündigen?*

.

Im Schnitt antwortet Computec binnen 2-3 Werktagen!

Am besten gleich aussagekräftiger Betreff, dann kann das besser vorsortiert werden.


----------



## tommy-n (7. November 2007)

*AW: Wie kann ich das Abo kündigen?*

Schon geschehen, vielen Dank :sm_B-X:.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wie kann ich das Abo kündigen?*

Ich hab da mal 'ne Frage.
Und zwar wollte ich das Abo kündigen. Da ich die Bestellungsbescheinung nicht mehr habe weiß ich meine Bestellnummer nicht mehr *schande-über-mich* 

Aber auf den Verpackungen stehen ja auch Nummern drauf, sind das die Kundennummer - oder was auch immer ich brauche?

*5 Stellen#12 Stellen#4 Stellen*
(ich schreib die natürlich nicht hier rein )

Wenn ja, welche von den Zahlen muss ich angeben für die Kündigung?


----------



## Falk (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wie kann ich das Abo kündigen?*

Am besten auch eine Mail an die oben genannte Mailadresse schicken, die können dir verraten, was du brauchst.


----------

